# Παπαγάλοι > Διαμονή >  μπανιο   ροζελας  χειμωνα

## τραπεζιτης

καλημερα   σε ολους.σχετικα  με το μπανιο σε  ροζελες,βλεπω οτι  θελουν να κανουν αλλα μηπως επειδη  τις  εχω εξω   ειναι  νωρις μιας  και εχει  15  βαθμους γιατι  τα  καναρινακια
παρολο που εχουν  μπανιεριτσες  δεν  βουτανε  ενω παλι τα παραδεισια  δεν εχουν προβλημα.να τις ψεκασω  να τους βαλω  μπανιερα  για λιγω  και να τη  βγαλω  η  να περιμενω  να  φυγει ο χειμωνας

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Εαν δεν είναι σε ρεύματα δεν έχουν πρόβλημα.Αν έχεις κάποιο σημείο απάγκιο που να το βλέπεις ο ήλιος και να τις αφήσεις εκεί μέχρι να στεγνώσουν δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα.Επίσης να είναι μην τις βάλεις το απόγευμα για να έχουν χρόνο να στεγνώσουν.Έχουν ξανακάνει σε μπανιέρα, το θέλουν το νερό;Αν όχι να τις ψεκάσεις.

----------


## vagelis76

Θα συμφωνήσω με το Κωνσταντίνο,αν θέλεις βάλε τους μπανιέρα(μπωλ με νερό) και εκείνες θα επιλέξουν αν θέλουν να κάνουν.Αν τις ψεκάσεις είναι σαν να τους επιβάλεις να βραχούν.

----------


## τραπεζιτης

ευχαριστω   παιδια προσπαθουν  να  κανουν  μπανιο  με το νερο που πινουν απο  το στρογγυλο  ανοξειδοτο αλλα δεν  χωρανε μεσα   θα  τους  βαλω λοιπον  ενα μπωλ και εαν θελουν να μπουν οκ
αλλως  το   βγαζω  εξω.Η κλουβα    εχει   γυρω γυρω   ναυλον  με  μονο ενα  κομματι   40χ40  ανοικτο να τις  βλεπω ,εξω απο την  κλουβα  υπαρχουν  καθετες  τεντες  για προστασια  της  περγκολας απο τον αερα ,ελπιζω  να μην παθουν κατι

----------


## Dream Syndicate

> ευχαριστω   παιδια προσπαθουν  να  κανουν  μπανιο  με το νερο που πινουν απο  το στρογγυλο  ανοξειδοτο αλλα δεν  χωρανε μεσα   θα  τους  βαλω λοιπον  ενα μπωλ και εαν θελουν να μπουν οκ
> αλλως  το   βγαζω  εξω.Η κλουβα    εχει   γυρω γυρω   ναυλον  με  μονο ενα  κομματι   40χ40  ανοικτο να τις  βλεπω ,εξω απο την  κλουβα  υπαρχουν  καθετες  τεντες  για προστασια  της  περγκολας απο τον αερα ,ελπιζω  να μην παθουν κατι


οκ Περιμένουμε νέα σου.Αν έχει και ήλιο σήκωσε τις τέντες να το απολαύσουν και να στεγνώσουν όπως προείπα γρήγορα.Στις ροζέλες αρέσει πολύ το νερό.

----------

